# Shusui verliert seine Farbe . Ursachen!?



## Zacky (15. Juni 2011)

Hi.

Ich habe mich ein wenig durch die Themen zur Frage "Warum verlieren Koi die Farbe?" gelesen, habe aber für mich keine echte Antwort gefunden und bitte daher um eure Hilfe und euren Rat.

Ich habe einen 2-jährigen Shusui der seine orangefarbenen Seitenlinien verliert. Woran mag das liegen? Wasserwerte, Futter, __ Parasiten?

Das Kohaku manchmal ganz weiß werden und ihre Farbflecken gänzlich abgeben, habe ich auch schon gelesen und andere Varietäten ihre Farbmuster verändern, OK! Aber das bei den Shusui die untergeordnete orange Färbung ganz verschwindet, lässt mich jetzt grübeln. 

Wäre über eure Hilfe, Ratschläge und auch wenn es Tipps zur Wiederherstellung.gibt, sehr dankbar.


----------



## scholzi (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shusui verliert seine Farbe . Ursachen!?*

Servus 
Der sushui ist eigentlich ein doitsu Asagi, sprich ein hellblauer Koi ohne Rot!
Er kann genau so die Farbe verlieren wie jeder Andere!
Meist oder zum größten Teil, sollte das an den Genen liegen!


----------



## Zacky (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shusui verliert seine Farbe . Ursachen!?*

Hi Robert. 

Danke, ist aber echt schade. Ich hatte anfangs das Gefühl, dass es sogar etwas stärker wird und sich schön an der Seitenlinie angleicht. Nun denn....


----------



## robsig12 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shusui verliert seine Farbe . Ursachen!?*

Hallo Zacky

ist so wie Robert beschrieben hat. Shusui dürften meiner Meinung nach die größte Chance haben,eine Grotte zu werden. Ich kenne nur ganz wenige Shusui, die ihre Schönheit 5-10 Jahre halten konnten.

Übrigens störrt hier meist die Sumibildung das Aussehen, also schwarze Punkte die durchkommen und den Koi an Schönheit verlieren lassen.
Manch einer wäre froh, dass es nur weiss wird!


----------



## Zacky (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shusui verliert seine Farbe . Ursachen!?*

Na gut, Danke. Hätte zwar lieber was anderes gehört, ist wohl nicht zu ändern. 

Das sind ja keine rosigen Aussichten. Auch egal dann, Hauptsache er füllt meinen Teich mit Leben und fühlt sich wohl....


----------



## Vera44 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shusui verliert seine Farbe . Ursachen!?*

 Zacky, so ist es richtig!


----------



## newbee (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shusui verliert seine Farbe . Ursachen!?*

Hallo Zacky


mach Dir nix daraus, habe einen 2Jährigen Tancho zum Geburtstag bekommen, nun nach einem Jahr:evil

Kein Rot mehr und der Rücken ist Dunkel geworden:evil


----------



## toschbaer (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shusui verliert seine Farbe . Ursachen!?*

OK Robert!

Andere Gründe sind vielleicht  

-zu hartes Wasser-   gut für schwarz

-zu weiches Wasser-  gut für rot

-Hautkrankheit

-Medikamente

-zu wenig Licht

-zu wenig Vitamine

etc.




Gut für den Erhalt der Farbe sind Pflanzen - auch wenn es sich um Algen handelt

-Ausgewogenes Futter

-die Wasserwerte top sind,
(dann versucht mal die Karbonathärte höher als die Gesamthärte zu bekommen  geht das?)

etc.


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## robsig12 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shusui verliert seine Farbe . Ursachen!?*

Hallo Friedhelm,

die Aufzählung könnte man noch weiter führen, schon klar.

Das mit der Wasserhärte und schwarz, wird von einigen Fachleuten übrigens schon angezweifelt. Solche Thesen halten sich aber in den Foren ewig weiter, ohne belegt zu sein.

Ein gutes Beispiel ist beim aufsalzen oder Salzbehandlung hat mal einer geschrieben nur jodfreies Salz verwenden. Alle nehmen das auf, und geben es immer so weiter. 
Mittlerweile hat sich aber rausgestellt, das das jodierte Speisesalz sogar Vorteile für die Koi hat. Nur schreiben 95 Prozent immer noch von jodfreien Salz! 

Ich bin der Überzeugung, wenn die Wasserwerte stimmen, die Gene für die Farben und die Endgrösse der Koi verantwortlich sind.

Geiegnete Futtersorten setze ich bei der Koihaltung voraus.


----------



## Zacky (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shusui verliert seine Farbe . Ursachen!?*

Schönen guten Morgen ihr alle...

Vielen Dank nochmal für die weiteren zahlreichen Tipps und Gedanken.

Die Sache mit den Wasserwerten werde ich heute nochmal durchtesten. Der letzte Test liegt schon wieder 4 Wochen zurück. Denn ich habe in den letzten Wochen auch einige kleinere WW gemacht und ich im Moment vereinzelt mit Costia zu kämpfen habe. Ich habe dann mit Brunnenwasser nachgefüllt und das ist bei uns eher härter. Von daher, werde ich diese Möglichkeiten mal genauer betrachten.

Medikamente habe ich bisher nicht eingesetzt und zum Füttern nehme ich Al-Ko-Te (Conpro Mix und Profimix). Auch der Gedanke mit dem Licht ist nicht schlecht, da ich einen Großteil des Tiefenbereiches mit einem Sonnensegel abgedeckt halte.

Also vielen Dank, habe ich doch jetzt einiges zu prüfen und vielleicht findet sich ja doch die Ursache in diesen Punkten.  Wäre ja super, dann kann man vielleicht noch was retten...:beten


----------



## Sveni (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shusui verliert seine Farbe . Ursachen!?*

Hallo Zacky,

vielleicht noch einen Tipp am Rande:

Wenn du am Wasser testen bist, dann teste doch gleich das Brunnerwasser mit.Dies verändert sich sicher auch etwas mit der jeweiligen Jahreszeit.
Nicht das du so ´ne unangenehme Überraschung wie ich erlebst!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Zacky (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shusui verliert seine Farbe . Ursachen!?*

Ja, OK. Daran hatte ich nun gar nicht gedacht. Das habe ich vor 2 Jahren mal testen lassen.

 Super, Danke...


----------

